# Favorite Drink?



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Just curious what people's favorite beverages are around here. Most people I know just drink a ton of soda but I have never liked soda, I don't like fizzy drinks or anything that will burn my tongue. I personally love 2% milk the best, it is very nutritious and super yummy! :kitteh:


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

No! Damn you!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

我爱茶


----------



## chongczh (Jan 9, 2016)

Milk.Well not exactly,theres a drink in Singapore called bandung and its made using rose syrup and milk HAHA


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Coca Cola


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I never drink soda or cow milk.
I really like almond, cashew and rice milk but I mainly drink green tea with ginseng.
Tea is probably my favourite drink, second is probably juice.

Although it can be fun to drink, I don't really like the taste of alcohol.

I also like coffee but I'm too sensitive to it, always have been.


----------



## The CW (Mar 23, 2016)

I was thinking... if you had to describe a MBTI type with a drink...what would it be xD


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Peach tea...


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

As a kid it was definitely orange soda. Now I just drink water as being healthy is very important to me.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

acidicwithpanic said:


>


Oh. My God?


----------



## ctrlfeelings (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

View attachment 502322


----------



## bcjoy (Mar 29, 2016)

Beer...not drink it everyday


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Tea.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Tea. Black Tea. Green Tea. Passion Tea. Herbal Tea.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I love fresh soy milk and fresh squeezed oranges, oh and Vietnamese limeade, longan juice, pineapple juice, and coconut water.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Black Tea, but Juice (particularly grape or peach) come in a close second.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Pineapple juice.
I moved from orange juice because it expires too fast. Also tastes horrible lukewarm.

Also a part of a pina colada.

So I'd just need a coconut or something.

Oh and also milk.
Vitamin D.
The irony is not lost upon me.
Or I guess coincidence.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Most days I drink nothing but water. I'll drink coffee or tea on occasion. I drink beer about once or twice a week. I do the fat free lactose free milk on cereal, when I eat cereal.


----------

